# Highly Sensitive Person - Transmarginal Inhibition



## schmoe5

I see that many of us on here are sensitive to medication, sound, light, moods, odors, etc.

I've been reading a book recently called *The Highly Sensitive Person* by *Elaine N. Aron Ph. D*. It explains how some people are higly sensitive and not just emotionally but in many other ways.

Highly sensitive people can be stimulated easily and become overstimulated "until they reach a shutdown point called "*transmarginal inhibition*" first discussed by the Russian physiologist Ivan Pavlov, who was convinced that the most basic inherited difference among people was how soon they reach this shutdown point and that the quick to shut down have a fundamentally different type of nervous system."

So after reading the book and relating it to myself and my DP/DR and figuring out what is wrong with me or actually right with me I believe that many of us with DP/DR are highly sensitive people and have a different type of nervous system and the book could possibly help.

If you are an HSP you will learn that the trait makes you special.
I would like to hear everyone's input especially from other HSPs.


----------



## flat

It's true I think we have a higher degree of sensitivity than other people. But it definitely doesn't make us special in a good way. It's a handicap. People that have a deficient immune system where any little germ can make them sick and die, or people having an overactive immune system where it attacks your own body and causes problems are also special in that they are rare and not the norm. But nonetheless if this "specialness" causes pain and discomfort that the majority of other people don't experience, then who needs it?


----------



## Claymore

I think I fit this criteria. Because I get very overstimulated out in public and I think I reach that shutdown pointe that you talked about. And then my DP and everything else gets worse.


----------



## Rebekah

Shy, shy , shy, was written on all my report cards by my grade school teachers. I always preferred to stay in the background, except when I felt truly comfortable to move forward. In other words, I would "feel" my surroundings out to know if it was safe to loosen up and participate. Or sometimes I would go to a polar extreme and act out to drown out questionable social interactions. Not so bad to be sensitive, but I find myself keeping alone too much at work, because most people are too abrasive for me. So I just seek out the other sensitive types. Good post topic. I'll get the book The Highly Sensitive Person.


----------



## Guest

For more information go to http://laura-knight-jadczyk.blogspot.co ... e-for.html


----------

